# Udderly EZ milker?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone use these? Our second one broke today. We had our first one break earlier this year, we had only used it on one doe last year throughout her whole lactation, and on two for about 2 months, so it was about 1 1/2 years old. We bought this one that broke soon after the first, and it is only about 4-5 months old. Both broke on the top of the handle where it goes into the pump. We think that the cold made this one break, but shouldn't they last through more?

They have been very handy as both my mom and i have arthritis so its easier than hand milking, but is there something out there that would work better, aside from hand milking and milking machines..? They aren't the cheapest things in the world either.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I would think that they should last a little longer...considering the price. You should contact the manufacturer. Since both broke in the same place, it might be a bit of a design flaw...

Unfortunately, I don't know of any other alternatives to hand/machine milking...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there was this milker that someone posted on their website, but when I tried to access the link the website is nolonger  so I will try to explain it

Take a spray bottle top attach a tube to it (like from a fishtank pump) attach the tube to the end of a 30 cc syringe (take out the plunger) and put the spray nozzel on stream and then wet the teat so you get some suction. Then start pumping the spray nozzel to form a suction and point it into the pail.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually what might last longer than the head of a spray bottle is if you were to use the hand pump thingy off of a drench gun, the tube part that goes up to where the bottle would be you put the syringe, then just pump and the suction will milk for you. You can get a nice drench gun for about $20 from http://www.premier1supplies.com


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would try the one that Stacey recommended. I have almost all the supplies to make it but just haven't gotten around to it yet.

We have an Udderly EZ milker, do not use it so often but have in the past. Works well for us. Except some of my shorter does, it is hard to get the whole contraption underneath them.

You could look into this one: http://maggidans.com/milker.htm

My aunt has the above milker from Maggidans and LOVES it. She said it works really well. She has fibromyalgia (sp?) and it is really helpful for her. It's also much cheaper than the Udderly EZ one, I think it's around $45.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The maddigan's milker is just a drench gun thing with a syringe attached at the other end :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It works really well. To save money, it would just be best to make your own. If it breaks, it cost only a little to make.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup same idea as what I posted except the pump part is just a spray bottle top.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The problem I have with this type of milker is that they are unable to pulsate ... stick your finger in the cup of a machine milker and you will feel the pulsation - which mimicks what your hands or the kid's mouth would ordinarily do. 

It does make me wonder about the effects on teat and udder health if this type of system is used long term.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I would think that it would be pulsating as you squeeze unsqueezm squeeze, unsqueeze. :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

No it doesn't. Comparing a syringe to an actual inflation off a milking machine, on a milking machine the inflation has a hard plastic shell on the outside with silicon inserts on the inside that pulsate with the vacuum pump. They squeeze the let go in succession. The Udderly EZ is the same idea as the milking machine, but the drench gun milker would just be sucking.

Does that make sense? Sorry if its confusing


----------

